# IELTS Requirement for Internal Auditor ANZSCO 221214



## PrashantRoy (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,

I wish to apply for Australian PR under Sub-class 189 Skilled Independent Visa. 

Can anyone help me with which IELTS format should I take? Is it General or Academic?

As per the Immi.gov.au website, applicants are advised to contact relevant skill assessing authority (in my case it is VETASSESS). However, upon contacting VETASSESS, I was redirected by them to DIAC website. As you can understand, I am in a bit of confusing situation.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi, IELTS is not a requirement for VETASSESS assessment. So, you can proceed with submitting your documents for skill assessment simultaneously while preparing/taking for an IELTS exam.


----------



## sam1051 (Mar 6, 2014)

[
Hello

Take general format IELTS



QUOTE=PrashantRoy;6475593]Hi,

I wish to apply for Australian PR under Sub-class 189 Skilled Independent Visa. 

Can anyone help me with which IELTS format should I take? Is it General or Academic?

As per the Immi.gov.au website, applicants are advised to contact relevant skill assessing authority (in my case it is VETASSESS). However, upon contacting VETASSESS, I was redirected by them to DIAC website. As you can understand, I am in a bit of confusing situation.

Thanks in advance![/QUOTE]


----------



## PrashantRoy (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your reply!

Actually the reason for the confusion is that I consulted one of MARA registered Immigration Agent regarding the 189 Visa. He advised me that if I wish to apply for 189 as an Internal Auditor then I have to have an academic IELTS. However, there is no such information supporting this claim from the agent on the DIAC website. 




ichoosetoshine said:


> Hi, IELTS is not a requirement for VETASSESS assessment. So, you can proceed with submitting your documents for skill assessment simultaneously while preparing/taking for an IELTS exam.


----------



## PrashantRoy (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your reply!

Actually the reason for the confusion is that I consulted one of MARA registered Immigration Agent regarding the 189 Visa. He advised me that if I wish to apply for 189 as an Internal Auditor then I have to have an academic IELTS. However, there is no such information supporting this claim from the agent on the DIAC website. 




sam1051 said:


> [
> Hello
> 
> Take general format IELTS
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## sam1051 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have appeared in IELTS - General myself and i never faced any problem. 






PrashantRoy said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply!
> 
> Actually the reason for the confusion is that I consulted one of MARA registered Immigration Agent regarding the 189 Visa. He advised me that if I wish to apply for 189 as an Internal Auditor then I have to have an academic IELTS. However, there is no such information supporting this claim from the agent on the DIAC website.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

PrashantRoy said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply!
> 
> Actually the reason for the confusion is that I consulted one of MARA registered Immigration Agent regarding the 189 Visa. He advised me that if I wish to apply for 189 as an Internal Auditor then I have to have an academic IELTS. However, there is no such information supporting this claim from the agent on the DIAC website.


He might have heard External Auditor. Probably? 

MARA agents after 2010s are generally good. They have proper trainings and (supposedly) good English. 

Speaking of the rest, I would not comment anything because they didn't have to study nor did they take any English test to prove their English proficiency. Just a 300 MCQ test and 5 days of training, nothing more.


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Prashant,

Just wanted to check, you took the Academic IELTS or General one for Internal auditor profession ?

Looking forward.


PrashantRoy said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply!
> 
> Actually the reason for the confusion is that I consulted one of MARA registered Immigration Agent regarding the 189 Visa. He advised me that if I wish to apply for 189 as an Internal Auditor then I have to have an academic IELTS. However, there is no such information supporting this claim from the agent on the DIAC website.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pasrichas (May 26, 2015)

Hi,
General IELTS required. IELTS not required for VETASSESS. Required at the time of visa lodgement with 6 band each minimum.
Pasricha


----------



## sidd_oza (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I will do the General Training IELTS.


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi . I have 5 years of internal audit experience with MBA finance . is my qualification relevant.


----------



## haydeepus (Apr 2, 2015)

Pasrichas said:


> Hi,
> General IELTS required. IELTS not required for VETASSESS. Required at the time of visa lodgement with 6 band each minimum.
> Pasricha


Hey,

Can you please provide one sample Internal auditor job responsibilities details.

Regards
Deep


----------



## malli2020 (May 17, 2016)

*PTE Requirement for Internal Auditor ANZSCO 221214...whether all 50 or all 65*

PTE Requirement for Internal Auditor ANZSCO 221214...whether all 50 or all 65


----------

